# [HOW-TO] [GB] [ext4] Install Stock EP1W/TW4 ROM without CWR data wipe issue



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone by following these instructions. Do at your own risk, blah, blah, blah...

These instructions worked for me to get on TW4 with ext4 with no data wipe issue in CWR, and has worked for other people. I'd like to give big thanks to imnuts for the ROM and recover, and imoseyon for the kernel. This is all thanks to them...all I'm contributing is the procedure.

You'll need the following:
Odin3 v1.82: http://megaupload.com/?d=M6CO8E1K
Stock EP1W Odin: http://www.uploadking.com/6VCJPYAG0I
Charge PIT file: http://www.mediafire.com/?kk62yxpp8b8x918
imnuts blue ClockworkMod Recovery (orange may work, but is untested): http://cl.ly/9t7H
imnuts TW4 ROM (optional, if you want TW4): http://imnuts.org/downloads/charge/ep1w/0912_tw4_ep1w.zip
imoseyon GB Voodoo kernel: http://cl.ly/ABKF

1) Copy TW4 ROM and imoseyon kernel to your SD card.
2) Odin stock EP1W+PIT to your device. (instructions at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1111486)
3) Reboot the phone and allow it to completely boot.
4) Power off the phone.
5) Odin CWR to your device.
6) Boot immediately into CWR by holding Home+Vol Up+Power.
7) Wipe data.
8) Wipe cache.
9) Wipe dalvik cache.
10) Flash TW4 ROM. (optional)
11) Flash imoseyon kernel.
12) Reboot your phone.

Upon booting, you should hear Linda converting your partitions (unless you have Voodoo disabled). You can use Voodoo Control to check your ext4 status. Best of all, you should now experience no data wipes when using CWR.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

I was actually wondering about the pit file and leaked stock GB - didn't know if Froyo-GB differences made that particular pit file not function as it should (or make other things not function as they should). Glad to see in this case that it at least doesn't break things!


----------

